# Can you identify this fish?



## MidnightMoon (Jul 30, 2011)

I went to Bournmouth Aquarium with my friend on Thursday and i cant identify this fish now im home. help?









http://lizzyofthewolves.deviantart.com/art/Unidentified-fish-lol-245606682 < link to the pic of the fish.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hmm, my first thought was Bird Wrasse but the nose doesn't look quite right... Otherwise it seems like the right fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep...i do believe it is a green bird wrasse..


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Glad I'm not the only one who thought that. 

What the heck IS going on with its snout, though? It looks like a growth or tumor or something. All the images I pulled up on google have really smooth, flat noses; no knobbly things like that.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That's a tumor all right. I took on a few of teacher's FW fish for the summer and I have a zebra danio with a tumor larger than his eye. I guess fish have better resistance to tumors than people?


----------

